# Bienvenidos a MagiaPotagia > Sugerencias >  Magia con tablets

## Banhetu

De un tiempo a esta parte he estado viendo que hacer magia con tablets se ha puesto muy de moda. La verdad es que solo lo he visto en vídeo y no tengo ni idea de si eso está editado, pero creo que lo han comenzado a hacer también en espectáculos y hoy por hoy ya forma parte de varios espectáculos de ilusionismo. Hay bastantes magos en España que ya se han especializado en eso, y me resulta muy atractivo la combinación tecnología + magia pero reconozco que no he sabido encontrarles el truco. Vosotros qué opináis?? Os gusta o parece que "pierde magia"??

----------

